# 2 Of Army.ca Members To Be on K-Rock In Edmonton



## Bruce Monkhouse (28 Apr 2006)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/42465/post-372695.html#msg372695

Thought I would post this here untill after May 2nd so more people might see it rather than looking in the quagmire that is Radio chatter......


----------



## Pea (28 Apr 2006)

Thanks Bruce for moving us over here, probably a more noticeable location.

We (Camochick & I) probably won't get much time on air as we all know how busy morning radio is. But, we'll make sure to get our point across about supporting the troops. We are also intending to issue Tess' Remembrance Day Challenge to the public. We'll see how it all goes I guess.


----------



## paracowboy (28 Apr 2006)

good for you gals! I love K-rock!

I'll be on pt at 0800, but maybe I'll just go to the unit gym and tune the radio to K-Rock. Gimme a shout out. And send pictures.





Dirty pictures.


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Apr 2006)

woohoo!!!

Dirty pictures, and my name mentioned.

Dang life does net get better than that!!

dileas

tess


----------



## old medic (2 May 2006)

bumping this back up as a reminder.  It takes place in the next ten minutes for those interested.

K-Rock podcasts  http://www.k-rock973.com/index.asp?CP=BBAR1


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (2 May 2006)

Thanks, Old Medic...I forgot...listening...


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (2 May 2006)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Thanks, Old Medic...I forgot...listening...



Ditto.


----------



## Journeyman (2 May 2006)

Just finished listening - - You two were awesome.....well-spoken.....very, very cool.  Thanks for getting the word out there.


----------



## vonGarvin (2 May 2006)

Hey there: my email actually made it on air.  Good job, ladies, and all the best to you and yours.


von Garvin out!


----------



## vonGarvin (2 May 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Just finished listening - - You two were awesome.....well-spoken.....very, very cool.  Thanks for getting the word out there.


+1


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (2 May 2006)

Podcast kept "unbuffering" but what I heard sounded good......


----------



## GAP (2 May 2006)

Caught the last half...what I heard was terrific, especially the stand on trenton redition...didn't give an inch. Great!! :cheers:


----------



## vonGarvin (2 May 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> Caught the last half...what I heard was terrific, especially the stand on trenton redition...didn't give an inch. Great!! :cheers:


+1

von Garvin out.


----------



## monika (2 May 2006)

Congrats! I missed it  - damn web cast wasn't working for me.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 May 2006)

I missed it too... does anyone have a stored copy or know of a playback source?


----------



## old medic (2 May 2006)

I recall that Camochick mentioned they would be getting a tape from the station.


----------



## camochick (2 May 2006)

Hey guys, I'm so glad you listened and even wrote in haha. NO journeyman they didnt make me cry haha. We are getting a copy of it and will send it out to anyone who wants to hear it. We mentioned army.ca tons haha, so now we look like internet dorks but atleast we got the word out. I hope we did you proud! Thanks, Pea and Camo >


----------



## Pea (2 May 2006)

Hey All. Thanks to those that took the time to listen in. I had a blast at the station and hope we did alright at helping to raise awareness for the troops. Thanks Journeyman and VonGarvin for writing in. That was awesome. Hope you all got our "shout out!".


----------



## vonGarvin (2 May 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> Hey All. Thanks to those that took the time to listen in. I had a blast at the station and hope we did alright at helping to raise awareness for the troops. Thanks Journeyman and VonGarvin for writing in. That was awesome. Hope you all got our "shout out!".


Yes, I "got my shout out to my peeps", whatever that means.  Just wanted to let you know, as you were on air, that I was listening.  That's right, instead of going to bed after 24 hours as an assessor on a course (platoon warrant officer's course), I stayed up and listened.  Then I went to bed.  You two did a great job!   :cheers:  Here's a beer for both of you :cheers:

(edit) PS: it's 'von Garvin' not "VonGarvin"  

Cheers


(BTW: You can call me anything, except maybe late for dinner)  ;D


----------



## Jake (2 May 2006)

I missed it...


----------



## Pea (2 May 2006)

Well I guess my Mom passed the message along I would be on the radio to half my darn family so they all tuned in. My aunt just called to say "how cute I sounded"... :-[ I asked what she thought of the info that was said, and she replied "uh, I guess it was good". Oh well, I sounded "cute".  ???

I've received a few messages thanking Camo & I for taking time and going on air. I am very glad to see a lot of people heard it and enjoyed it. God bless our troops!


----------



## the 48th regulator (2 May 2006)

Unfortunately was not able to log in at work, so we missed out.

Tried to do it at home thisevening, the archive of the broadcast not there yet  :'(

Can't wait to hear it though!  Go on ya girls!

dileas

tess


----------



## paracowboy (2 May 2006)

ahem!
Can't help but notice a death of dirty pictures coming my way.


----------



## Pea (2 May 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> ahem!
> Can't help but notice a death of dirty pictures coming my way.



Supposed to ask nicely...yeesh. Did you happen to catch the broadcast Para?


----------



## paracowboy (2 May 2006)

no. Between Parade and PT we missed it. I'm sure you girls did us proud, though.

And I want to thank you both for your continued support. I can't tell you what it means. Having been on the opposite end of the spectrum, from being verbally and physically assaulted, to being spat on while in uniform. The continuous handshakes, waves, and ribbons here in Edmonton can almost get this crotchety ol' man sniffling.

'Course, some nudie-pics would go a long way...


----------



## Sig_Des (2 May 2006)

Good on the two of you...unfortunately I missed it, being at work and all, but I hope to get to listen to it


----------



## Pea (2 May 2006)

Thanks very much Para.. We're very happy to be able to show support for such great people who do an important job.

As soon as we get a copy from the station we will arrange to get it out to those interested. Just PM if you wish to get a copy of it.


----------



## camochick (4 May 2006)

We got a copy of the broadcast today and pea is sending it out to those who want to listen. Just pm her and she can email it to you. Hope you all enjoy >


----------



## Pea (4 May 2006)

Like Camo said.. I am able to send it out. If you're interested, drop me a line.


----------



## Pea (4 May 2006)

Ok, those who have asked for a copy in the last half an hour - it is on it's way. You should get 2 e-mails, and it should play with media player.


----------



## the 48th regulator (5 May 2006)

GOT THEM, AND HEARD THEM BOTH, AMAZING GALS!!!

Very excellent interview that you both did! camochick, pea  !

I was also impressed with the Gents from the station that did the interview!  And Journeyman, VonGarvin right on hehe!

dileas

tess


----------



## TMM (5 May 2006)

Well done, luv x 2!

You did a great job and I don't say that lightly having been on air a few times myself.


----------



## Pea (5 May 2006)

Ok.. After about 2 hours of sending e-mails out. Some working, many being refused back to me.  :threat:

I have smartened up and uploaded it online.

Part One: http://media.putfile.com/Camo--Pea-radio-debut-part-one

Part Two: http://media.putfile.com/Camo--Pea-radio-debut-part-2

Enjoy!


----------



## TMM (5 May 2006)

Congrats ladies - you're now officially on my iPod!


----------



## boots (5 May 2006)

That was awesome you two... and thank you for uploading it for us


----------



## darmil (5 May 2006)

Thx for the support


----------



## dardt (5 May 2006)

that was awesome, great work ladies


----------



## Springroll (5 May 2006)

Excellent job ladies!

I would have been listening live, except the morning was not going the way I wanted to.
Thanks for putting it up for us to listen to. I cranked it so that hubby could hear it in the bedroom and he sends his sincerest thanks to you for being a voice for all involved in the CF.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 May 2006)

Finally listening to it now... great work guys! Sorry I didn't get around to posting the audio files, but I see you beat me to the punch. We're all proud!


----------



## Chimo (5 May 2006)

Great job! It was outstanding to listen to, two intelligent and articulate women expressing such support and appreciation for our great heroes and soldiers. The army.ca   to both of you!


----------



## SprCForr (5 May 2006)

+ 1

Fanatastic job, ladies! 

Thanks to K-Rock for bringing them in.


----------



## Pea (5 May 2006)

I had a funny lunch time run in. I was in our foodcourt here at work standing in line. I overheard 4 males talking about some girls they heard on the Terry, Bill & Steve morning show the other day. I turned around to have a look and it's 4 officers. I couldn't help but eaves drop on their conversation as they were behind me in line. They asked if I happened to hear it, and then I commented it was me & my friend. They thought it was so neat that it was me. They thanked me for showing public support and told me to pass that message on to my friend. Hearing them talk about it made my week. 

Just thought I would share my neat run in.


----------



## aesop081 (5 May 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> I had a funny lunch time run in. I was in our foodcourt here at work standing in line. I overheard 4 males talking about some girls they heard on the Terry, Bill & Steve morning show the other day. I turned around to have a look and it's 4 officers. I couldn't help but eaves drop on their conversation as they were behind me in line. They asked if I happened to hear it, and then I commented it was me & my friend. They thought it was so neat that it was me. They thanked me for showing public support and told me to pass that message on to my friend. Hearing them talk about it made my week.
> 
> Just thought I would share my neat run in.



They could have at least bought you lunch.......... ;D


----------



## camochick (5 May 2006)

You know, the response to us being on the radio has been incredible. I am so glad that I did everyone proud. I don't even know if i could find enough words to truly express how thankful I am for those who serve our country. You all deserve way more support and recognition than you get, yet you do the job anyhow . You all make me proud.


----------



## Pea (5 May 2006)

camochick said:
			
		

> You know, the response to us being on the radio has been incredible. I am so glad that I did everyone proud. I don't even know if i could find enough words to truly express how thankful I am for those who serve our country. You all deserve way more support and recognition than you get, yet you do the job anyhow . You all make me proud.



+1 to that. You all are the reason we wanted to go on the radio show. We wanted to show others that we care, and that we genuinely support the military. You do an amazing job, that not all of us could or are willing to do. You don't receive half the recognition you deserve. I'm very proud of you all too.


----------



## Scott (5 May 2006)

Just listened to it, great work girls.

+ 1 for each of you.


----------



## Franko (5 May 2006)

Well done girls....I just got done listening to it.

I'm sure the guys in the sand box right now appreciated it....I know I did.

Regards


----------



## Hot Lips (5 May 2006)

Hey Pea,

Would love to hear your debute 
I am sure the two of you were amazing  

HL


----------



## Pea (5 May 2006)

There are links on the previous page Hot Lips


----------



## Hot Lips (5 May 2006)

Thanks Pea,

I must have the end of the week readers block, lmao...will beem it up 

HL


----------



## Gunner (5 May 2006)

Ladies, just finished listening and just wanted to let you know "well done". 

Cheers


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (5 May 2006)

Well done ladies....you did the CF and Army.ca proud.


----------



## paracowboy (5 May 2006)

now, the important question: Is Ami Amato as hot in person as she is in photos?

Actually, it's a two-part question: If so, did either of you think to ask if she digs married, broken-down paratroopers?


----------

